# Installing an Oil Filter adapter?



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Has anyone ever installed or attempt to install or add and Oil Filter Adapter to a Briggs & Stratton engine?
The Model: 42A707 Type: 1238-01

I've looked in the service and owners manual and found that either of these two kits could possibly be used to install to that particular engine?

491721

Or


492061


What I'd like to know is if anyone has previously tried and what was the outcome?
Was it a difficult or easy process? Did it work out well on the engine? Any problems,
Etc.,?

I want to add an Oil Filter to my Briggs & Stratton engine but would like some sort of instructions to go by when adding/installing it.
Looked on the Briggs & Stratton site and could not find anything.
I know that I would need to connect it to the "oil plug" at the bottom of the engine but there appears to not be enough room since the oil plug is located very close to the riding lawn mowers body chassis as well?

Any and all suggestions, recommendations, help, etc. is welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Hang in there Yardman maybe someone will know which one, and how to install it.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

According to the parts lookup, you need the kit #491721. There should be a plate on the side of the block or sump somewhere that you can remove and bolt on the kit. From the looks of it, its sort of a triangular shape. There should be installation instructions in the kit. Most kits have a sheet with them that shows you how to install them.

Here's the parts breakdown of the oil group on that engine. You need the kit labeled 1028 on the diagram.


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

WOW two response's! I was already thinking that this thread was a lost cause! Finally a repsonse!  LOL!!!!.....yes *wjjones*! Thanks for the 'encouragement' on the subject. I completely realize that my MTD YardMachine riding lawn mower is a bit out dated compared to all the newer models out there but it's still performing and doing what I need for it to be doing so until it completely gives out, I'm going to use it till either it gives out or I do! :dazed:

Anyway again, thanks for the reply on the 'lonely thread' as I call it, didn't think that I would get any type of response due to the fact on how old and out dated my riding mower is but I said "what the heck, you just never know, I just might get a response?" an sure enough I did!

*Country Boy*!....thanks so much for your assistance on posting pictures of parts and such, I had already seen those parts on the Briggs & Stratton website and yes I suspected that part 491721 would be the one that I needed but I just wanted to make sure based on 'fact' before I actually would purchase that oil adapter kit. But before I actually ordered it, I wanted to visually see the instructions that was what I was hoping for to download but they don't have it nor could they tell me if the kit had instructions or not and get this, they told me that I could just purchase it without installation instructions then take it to a mower repair shop and have them figure it out and install it?! WTF kind of support is that! Very dissappointing from B&S!

"IF" there is anyone out there that does have the instructions to install this particular oil filter adapter kit I would be very grateful to ya if you could pass them along to me?
Anyone!?


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

.........well folks, what can I say.....the 'lonely thread' has now swiftly come to an end just as quickly as it started! 

I found out today that my quest for adding an oil filter to my particular Briggs & Stratton engine is just a dream and that's that! Why do I say this?.....well after speaking extensively to a "knowledgeable Briggs & Stratton technical adivsor?!" it was confirmed that my particular model and type of engine was originally not designed for an oil filter because it does not provide an actual oil pump inorder for an oil filter to be of any signifigance. Basically the the lower part of the engine, Sump Engine as it's called, is not designed with an oil pump so basically by trying to add an external oil filter adapter for an oil filter would really be just for show and not have any real use for filtering the engines oil.
Now I was told that I could replace that section of the lower part of the engine (Sump Engine) with one that does have an oil pump but that is if only I could find a good used working one or a new old stock one but since Briggs & Stratton nolonger carry or make that particular model/type style of engine, that would be like looking for a needle in a hay stack for a new one! 
Over all, looking at it realistically, it would be financially unrealistic to do so just to add an oil filter adapter for an oil filter!?
What dissappointment! I was willing to spend a small amount of $$ to install one myself if I could but that's now been shot down. :lmao:

Anyway, thanks for y'all's input! Believe me it's very much appreciated! Bye


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Ah, that's what I was afraid of. On most small engines, unless it says "Full Pressure Lubrication" on the engine, then the oil pump just sucks oil out of the sump, passes it through the filter and then back into the sump. The oiling is done by an oil slinger that tosses oil around inside the crankcase and the oil then drains into the bearings through specially drilled holes. On a full pressure lubrication engine, the oil is pumped out of the crankcase, through the filter, and then on to the bearing surfaces of the engine.

Frankly, I've seen those old Briggs opposed twins run for decades with no oil filtering system. They were a very well built engine (well, when they were put together correctly!) and you see them in all sorts of brands of lawnmowers. My folks had one in a Craftsman LT1000 rider and it ran like a top until it exploded. Found out that the factory forgot to put in three of the six piston rings, and only half of the oil slinger was installed. I found a few other problems upon dis-assembly, but a couple new connecting rods and pistons and a few other parts, and it was back running like a top again. I was surprised it survived the "Big Bang" like it did!


----------



## Yardman (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks again Country Boy for your help!


----------



## Jim_WV (Sep 16, 2003)

Was curious to see the outcome on this, sorry it did not work out for you Yardman, but certainly appreciate the feedback. At least others contemplating the same can be informed.


----------



## hansomransom89 (Jan 9, 2022)

a small electric oil pump would sure make this project worth finishing just my 2 cents


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

hansomransom89 said:


> a small electric oil pump would sure make this project worth finishing just my 2 cents


It may help, but the thread is almost 10 years old......Welcome to the forum!


----------

